# Versus!



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Don't know if this has been done already but...I don't care.

Game is simple. You pit something against something else and the next post chooses the victor. Then they pick another matchup.

It can be anything versus anything else, from sports teams to authors to music genres. Doesn't even have to be related to each other.

Example: Pirates vs. Ninjas

Next person chooses Ninjas, then they choose something else. Simple.

I'll start it off.

*Cats vs. Dogs. *


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Tricky one.... Dogs! :3

McDonalds vs Burger King !


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

McDonalds

Deep Fried Twinkie vs. Deep Fried Oreo


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ewww neither!!!!! Id say oreo if I had to choose!

Kobe Bryant vs Lebron james. (You pick Lebron and I might visit you in the night!)


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Ewww neither!!!!! Id say oreo if I had to choose!
> 
> Kobe Bryant vs Lebron james. (You pick Lebron and I might visit you in the night!)


LOL, you don't like carnival foods?

KOBE, duh. LA girl here. LOL.

polar bear vs. panda bear


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

lilyamongthorns said:


> LOL, you don't like carnival foods?
> 
> KOBE, duh. LA girl here. LOL.
> 
> polar bear vs. panda bear


Nah I am kind of on a diet and exercising! Good pick, Kobe is a g, second fav player!!!

Panda bar, Duh! ASIAN right hurr!! Besides, pandas are cute and cuddly, a polar bear would eat you and feel no remorse!!!

Jackie Chan or Bruce lee?!?!?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Bruce Lee. I like dem bada$$ 

Day vs night??


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

night! (I'm a night owl)

Shania Twain vs William Shatner?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Brasilia said:


> night! (I'm a night owl)
> 
> Shania Twain vs William Shatner?


Shatner.

Hip hop fans vs metalheads.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

hip hop (just)

this thread needs more oomph, it lacks oomph, there needs to be something more to it


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Tropicana vs *concentrated orange juice*


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Tropicana - just to annoy you 

Costa Rica vs Puerto Rico?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Puerto Rico!

donut vs. cupcake


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Donuts 

Pancakes vs. waffles


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Waffles

Vampires vs Zombies


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Vampires. Better to live forever than to be eaten by a zombie during the apocalypse o.o

In the zombie apocalypse, what would you use:

Guns vs Knives


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Knives, I can't cut my sammiches with a gun (i would just ignore the zombies and eat all my sammiches before i die)

men of wisdom:

Homer Simpson vs Socrates


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Socrates. Sorry Homie.

Ancient Greece vs. Ancient Egypt


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Ancient Greece

Apple Vs. Microsoft


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Microsoft

Avengers vs. X-Men


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Right now, gotta go with Avengers. 

New York vs. Chicago (answer carefully...)


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

New York, hands down. 

Orange Juice vs. Apple Juice


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Orange Juice!

Terrorist vs American teenager.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Orange juice

Pespsi vs. CocaCola


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Whoops, somone beat me to it. ^ Ignore
American teenager

Pespsi vs. CocaCola


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Coca~Cola

Tea sandwiches vs. buffalo wings


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

DiceOfDiscord said:


> American teenager


Prove it!INFIDEL!

Ps Buffalo wings,Duh!

Chuck Norris vs Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Chuck Norris

In terms of which one is worse:
Weeding vs. Mowing the lawn


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> Prove it!INFIDEL!


Ask any parent of a teenager :yes


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Unless u ask teenage terrorist!Infidel.

Dragon vs Titan.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I was asked an opinion and I gave it :roll

Titan

Steak vs. BBQ Chicken


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

AHHH that is a hard one....... I have to go with BBQ Chicken.

lobster mac n cheese vs. clam linguine


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

If the stake is made my on way,aye.If not,nee.

Superman vs Captain America.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> Prove it!INFIDEL!


Oh I'm sorry, you are mistaken, this is not the _insult the person above you thread_.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I've never actually had clam, sooo lobster mac 

Game of Thrones vs. Lord of the Rings


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Ah, geez. My computer is slow lol. Sorry

Superman. Because he actually has powers.

Now, Game of Thrones vs. Lord of the Rings


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lord of the rings.

Ironman vs the Black panther.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Black Panther

Hulk vs. King Kong


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Hulk because anger always win

Sword vs Hammer


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Depends on what I'm aiming for; but I'll go with sword.

:banana vs. :evil


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:banana


Sunny weather on a hot day, or hellish rain storm on a cold night?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Sunny Day,

Hail or Sandstorm?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Hail!

Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Harry Potter

Oldies or New Age? (this doesn't have to just apply to music)


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

tough choice. I'll go with oldies.
Muffins vs. Cereal?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Cereal

If one of these two things would have never been invented, which would it be:

Clothes or Money?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Money! I is kinda poor!!!

Playstation or Xbox!?!?!?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

All 3!, LOL! (Nintendo)

If man could actually inhabit Mars, where would want to live?
Stay on Earth or Go to Mars?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Earth

To be 6 foot 6 inches or 5 foot 2 inches ?


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

5.2. always been 

pizza vs. pasta?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Pizza, Duh.

Sail on the Titantic, or with Chris Columbus?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Columbus. Way tougher, but it would be full of adventure. i would hate to be all lame and boring and wealthya nd die hitting an iceburg in cold water. I want the adventure and excitement of discovering new land and exploring!!!!!!

A great TV and game concole, or a beast mode Computer?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

TV and games console.

If you had a time machine, would you travel into the past or future?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Past.

Double Chocolate Cookie vs. Oatmeal Raisin Cookie


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

double chocolate

cake or ice cream?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

ice cream

blues vs jazz


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmmmm, I would say jazz. Love me some saxophone. Remind sme of when i used to play it!

Lakers or Celtics!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Why do I keep getting the same questions!? Hahaha.

Purple & gold. 

kung fu vs. karate


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tae Kwon Do!!! Nah but Kung Fu. Pressur epoints up the bumbum. You coudl wait for someone else to answer and give ya something new!!!!!

M&Ms or Skittles!!!


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

this is tough but I love me some skittles

orange vs strawberry juice


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

strawberry.

onion rings vs. curly fries


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Curly fries.
BBQ sauce vs Ketchup


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

BBQ!!!

Orange vs. grape soda


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Orange soda!!!

Pies vs. cakes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cakes

Water vs milk?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Water

Shave vs. no shave? :um


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Depends where. 

Kim Jong Il or Kim Jong Un?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Neither! 

honey cake vs. lemon cake


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

U can't say neither!!! Neither!!!!!!

Either, or Neither!!!!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Neither

Love or Sex?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

love

squirrel vs skunk


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Skunk. Lol

Knowledge or Happiness?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Happiness, sometimes it's best to know nothing. In fact, we DO know nothing. So, we just have to be happy.

Numbers vs. Letters


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Letters.

pumpkin pie vs. pecan pie


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pumpkin baby, I hate pecans

Curtains or blinds?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

BLINDS!

*A.*









*VS.*

*B.*









Now close your mouth and stop drooling!!! Yes, I see you!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

B

Donny and marie vs sonny and Cher?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Sonny and Cher, I don't like the whole incest thing with the other two

Japanese whalers vs Grean Peace?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Green Peace, duh.

P*ssy Riot vs. Vladimir Putin


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

P*ssy Riiiiioooootttttt
Долгосрочной службы свобода наших людей! Долгосрочной службы Мать Россия!

French Canada vs English speaking Canada


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

French Canada

Hollywood vs Bollywood


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Holywood and a half!!!!!

Get shot in the stomach or have an alien rip out of leg, not ur chest, cuz then the answer would be a little obvious.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I'd take the alien encounter. Duh! More exciting than getting shot. :roll

USS Enterprise vs The Batmobile


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Batmobile! Batman beats Kirk anyday.

Magic wand vs. Lightsaber


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Magic wand - I never got over my Harry Potter phase
:idea
Gryffindor vs Slytherin?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Gryffindor 

Car alarms vs. Alarm clocks


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

car alarm

banana cream pie VS strawberry pie


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

strawberry pie!

Lomi Lomi Salmon or Kalua Pig!?!?!?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

KALUA PIG..................! Yum-o

Sloppy Joe Sandwich vs. BLT Sandwich


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

BLT!! BLT!!

Israel vs Palestine 

This could be awkward...............


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Depends on the context. It's not a black and white issue. 

Since we're getting controversial...

Democrats vs. Republicans


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Depends on the context. It's not a black and white issue 

Since we're getting controversial...

Israel vs Palestine


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

France

Basketball vs. Baseball


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Baseball baby!!! Best sport!! 

Tool tall or too short?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Too tall.

Han Solo vs. Indiana Jones


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Han Solo, of course. 

Newspapers vs news websites


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Websites. I'm just new age i guess. 

Apple vs. Microsoft


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Microsoft. I have nothing with Apple. They're arrogant and irritating. And they can't make maps.

Alexander the Great vs. Charles the Great


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Alexander the Great, of course.

Nintendo vs. Sony


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nintendo even though I don't play video games. But Mario is cool lol.

Guitar or piano?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hard to choose, but guitar.

Stars vs. Planets


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Planets, stars are too hot for me.

Britain vs France


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

None. But if I must, Britain for its music.

National Geographic vs. Discovery


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

nat geo.

Navy seals vs Special Air Support,(Brittish SAS)


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Navy Seals

Lobster Roll vs. Fish n Chips


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Fish n chips!

Ellen Degeneres vs Oprah Winfrey


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Oprah Winfrey ofcourse!

cupcakes vs babies


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Cupcakes

iPhone vs Samsung Galaxy


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

iPhone.

Mac vs. Windows


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Windows. I don't like Apple, they're arrogant and nasty.

Okay, the most cliche dilemma ever: The Beatles or The Rolling Stones?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha, its hard to choose but Beatles' songs are better.

Soccer vs. football (Its not even a dilemma for me)


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Soccer

Winter vs Summer


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Summer, natch.

Mariah Carey vs. Nicki Minaj


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Ugh. :/ Nicki Minaj. ONLY because Mariah is really up herself.

Cats vs. dogs.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Cats. Dogs are bootlickers.

James Bond vs. Sherlock Holmes


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Sherlock holmes!

Mariah carey vs nicki minaj


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

You're asking a former Mariah fanatic???? *Squeal* I touched her hand once! MARIAH CAREY!

Zooey Deschanel VS Katy Perry


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Katy Perry!

Rihanna vs Rita Ora


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is that a Rita Oracle question?? Ora anyday - Rhianna = filth 

Charmander vs lilyamongthorns


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Ha! You jerk. I hope you didn't actually expect someone to answer this one. Besides, I hardly know both of them so I can't say anything sensible anyway.

American vs. European cinema


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Jajajaja!

20 years ago I would have said American but all those Gothic Scandinavian films have really risen to the top so European!

Paris France vs Paris Texas


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

That's a rhetorical question my friend. Paris France of course.

Old Testament vs. New Testament


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

New - There's no PARTAAYYY without Jesus!!!

Northern hemisphere vs Southern hemisphere


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Charmander vs lilyamongthorns


Hey you! I see that! :bah

:b :lol

N. Hemisphere... it's too hot south...

*Cream Cheese VS Brie*


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm Brie, probably.. 

Mozart vs. Beethoven


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Mozart! The first time I listened to the Requiem I was overwelmed to the maximum. Maybe that also was because the performance was in a church in Rome. Anyway, I've been in love with his music ever since.

Fidel Castro vs. Che Guevara


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Fidel Castro - because of him, every citizen in Cuba is entitled to 1 free ice-cream everyday 

Aztecs vs. Mayans vs. Incas


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Incas - They left behind Machu Picchu 

Horror films vs. Thrillers


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Thrillers! I haven't seen a really good horror film in a while...

Vanilla vs. Chocolate vs. Strawberry


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

Are you crazy! o.o Chocolate of course XD

Simpsons Vs. Family guy


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Lucky there's a Family Guy

Global warming vs Global cooling


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

global cooling!

ballet VS hip hop(dance)


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Hip Hop

Coke vs. Pepsi


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

Pepsi!

black swan vs. white swan


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

White swan

Fred Flintstone VS. A Pro-Bowler


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

pro-bowler

The house you live now or the one you lived in before?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

The one I live in now. The other one was very small.

Immanuel Kant vs. John Stuart Mill


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Kant..

Rotring vs. Faber Castell (I'm with Pilot Shaker)


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh Chopper, my coolest friend, of course Rotring. By the way I love you <333

Your brain vs. your heart


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Brain

Bacon vs. Sausage


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bacon!!

Vanilla Coke vs. Cherry Pepsi


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Vanilla Coke no doubt


Voltron vs. the Power Rangers


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Power Rangers ftw!

Cupcakes vs. Brownies


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Brownies








*East side vs. West side?*


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

East Syyde!!!!!!!!!!!111 :wife

Avengers vs. The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dark Night Rises even though I haven't seen either. But Batman is the least irritating super hero to me.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Keep thread alive vs. Let it die


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

The thread must go on.

Powerpuff Girls or Dexters Laboratory?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

never watched either but Powerpuff Girls

Fork or spork?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Dr. Spock









Indiana Jones vs. Quincy Jones vs. Tom Jones


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Terry Jones of course. (The Monty Python member. Not the crazed pastor.)

Nicaragua vs. Moldova


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

You should know I dont usually read brackets. 

N vs. M, TIE.

Barcelona FC vs. Real Madrid


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

M

MalcomX vs Nelson Mandela


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Nelson Mandela for sure.

Paris vs. Rome


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rome has good soldiers,but the pope started WWII so Paris.

U don't believe me?Look it up in..........oh yes...........only i know that.Apologies.

WWII vs The Gulf War.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

WW II cuz I know more about it and I don't know much about history at all.


Hands or feet?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hands, more artistic.

South vs. North Korea


----------

